# Pics Of Maxxy!! :D



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey...

iv just took these new pics of max about 3 mins ago.... so i thought i would post them here 


hes quite fat coz he put on alot of wieght since he had an operation for his epilepsy

but i dont care coz i still love him to bits!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

He is a sweetheart ! I hope he is doing ok after his surgery...


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

All the more to hug and kiss.
He is lovely


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

awwww Thank you both 


and yea hes doing great... exept for putting on more wieght... but it just makes him feel like a soft teddy bear 


:lol: lolzz


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh he is SO handsome , what a sweetheart , he looks such a nice boy


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

awwww Thankiess 

when he was younger he was really aggressive... but now hes older and has a lovely temperment


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww max is gorgous my jack russel has epilepsy as well

how does max cope with it is he on tablets one tqwice a day


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> awwww max is gorgous my jack russel has epilepsy as well
> 
> how does max cope with it is he on tablets one tqwice a day


well, at first he was on 2 tablets a day.... but with him been a small chihuahua at the time.... the dose was making him drowsy and... he couldent control his bosy so he kept falling over all the time....

so the dose was moved down to one tabet a day.. and hes fine... apart from the odd fit every now and again....



how did you find out that your jack russel had epilepsy???


it was horrible with us.... max just started squeeling andall of a sudden he was rolling round the room uncontrollably... and he had about 9 fits in a row.... it was so scary.....  



i was screeming and crying coz i did'nt know how to help him


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

my jack russel patch, started having fits id say around one every week at first and then it got more frequent she had lots of tests run and in the end they said it was epilepsy and touch wood she hasnt had a fit since she has been on the tablets


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

thats good then...





thats one bad thing about small dogs.... they are usually the ones that get all the illnesses... :? lolzzz


im just hoping Max doesent get that water on the brain thing...


because we heard other dogs from max's litter got it


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

awwwwwwww what a sweetie. I hope he's doing better post surgery?


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

What a lovely boy you have!  He has such a cute face. :lol:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

He's such a sweetie!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Awwwww Thank You!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

He is so adorable  hope he gets well soon


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank you 


and hes ok now.... he just takes tablets to stop the epilespy


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> He is so adorable  hope he gets well soon


BTW!!!! Who made your Siggy????


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

wow he's a cutie!!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Awwww Thankiess!! ^_^


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

hes adorable, and such a cute little face


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> hes adorable, and such a cute little face


awww!! Thank you  



OMG!! you are all so nice with all the complimensts for max...


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

yep, everyone on here is so nice, dont forget, we all have 1 thing in common....

WE ALL LOVE CHIHUAHUAS!!! :lol:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

yea.... im so glad i found this website.....

i would never have found it if i wasent getting a new puppy... lolzz... it came up on a google search for chihuahua breeders


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

To be honest...i dont know how i found this website either! but i feel the same as you....i am so pleased i came across it.

I dont know what i would have done without it xxx


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

:angel7:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Max is adorable. His eyes portray such innocence.


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Max looks like such a cuddle bug! I'll bet he gives good hugs


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

He has such a beautiful face and you can see all the love he has for you. What a sweet boy. :wave:


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

He's not fat.... just well rounded! Glad to hear he's doing better!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Aww...Max is a sweetie. He has a sweet face. Too bad about his illness, I hope he continues to do well. I had a dalmation that had epilepsy when I was a kid. It's so hard watching them have seizures.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> All the more to hug and kiss.
> He is lovely


That's my motto!


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Such a cutie pie... he looks like such a sweetheart


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

he just became a favorite of mine! i love his face, he's got such a look. so sweet.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Awwww Thank you thats so sweet!!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

im at school now.. but when i get home im gunna take more pics of max and ill post them on this thread!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

HE is very handsome! I love your siggy


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

awwww Thank youu!!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok.... Last night we never got home till after midnight...

so... im gunna take some pics of Max now and ill post them straight away


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

i can never get any different pics of Max coz all he does is lie on the back of the setee :lol:

lolz... but heres 4 new pics 

SunBathing









Boring Pics


















and yes.... he totally hates the camera so this was when he snapped :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Max is my new guy here. I am just in love with that sweet face. Even when he's snappy. :lol:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Max is my new guy here. I am just in love with that sweet face. Even when he's snappy. :lol:




Awww!! Thank you so Much......... Thank you from Max aswell!!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

hes 4 1/2 now so his face has went all grey... :lol:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

i just took more pics of max :lol: lolzz


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hes so lovely 

hey, do you know about chihuahua-meetups?


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Aww Thankiess!! 

and iv seen the forum... but i dont really know what they are :lol: lolzz


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, Chihuahua Meet-ups, are groups who meet at a certain time and place with there chi's, and have a good old natter while socialising there chihuahua....

Theres lots of them, and theres a site dedicated to them, here it is:
http://chihuahua.meetup.com

It would be so nice if you could go to one and show off your little boy Max!
Im hoping to go to one when i get my Milo....


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> Well, Chihuahua Meet-ups, are groups who meet at a certain time and place with there chi's, and have a good old natter while socialising there chihuahua....
> 
> Theres lots of them, and theres a site dedicated to them, here it is:
> http://chihuahua.meetup.com
> ...


Awwww That sounds really cool


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

It really is 8) 

If you look on that website for a place where you able to get to maybe with your mum or something...then that would be so great


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> It really is 8)
> 
> If you look on that website for a place where you able to get to maybe with your mum or something...then that would be so great


Yea it would


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

max loves Chi-people too...

hes sitting on my knee.. on chi-people with me 


:lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

hey don't call my max boring lol. when you're that cute you don't have to do anything but lay there and be pampered.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> hey don't call my max boring lol. when you're that cute you don't have to do anything but lay there and be pampered.


lolzzz  Awwwww Thankiess!!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

maxy is sooo cute  I read you're interested in meetups there is a london one and a surrey one (which I help organise) but I'm not sure if there are any up north currently someone I think needs to start one as there are quite a few chi's yorkshire way.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

nemochi said:


> maxy is sooo cute  I read you're interested in meetups there is a london one and a surrey one (which I help organise) but I'm not sure if there are any up north currently someone I think needs to start one as there are quite a few chi's yorkshire way.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah im in yorkshire, and would love to join one nearer me...but i cant make it because i cant pay..and dont want to lol


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> yeah im in yorkshire, and would love to join one nearer me...but i cant make it because i cant pay..and dont want to lol


 you live in yorkshire....

thats not too far away from me  lolzz


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah im in Sheffield...where are you?


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> yeah im in Sheffield...where are you?


im in tyne and wear/ durham

lolz...

but its only like 1 1/2 - 2 hours drive from here to yorkshire 


my auntie and cousins live in Leeds... is that near you??


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

leeds is about 1 1/2 - 2hours away


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

lolzz


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

OMG!!!


Max is going absoloutly mad at the fireworks!!! :lol: lolzzz


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

lolzzz heres max about a minuite ago...

its blurry coz i had to zoom in i couldent go up to him or he would have woke up :lol:










(i posted it in the "pics of our babys sleeping" thread aswell  )


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awwwwwwwww


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

What a cutie. I love plump little chi's.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thankiess


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

look at the new siggy Teddy's mom made me!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

does anyone like it????


 lolzz


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Very cute Max is a sweetie.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX! im loving you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


luv stef and jelous romeo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

what a precious doll  i'm sorry to hear about his fits , but i'm glad he's doing better :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

thankiess


and yea... hes OK now


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I just adore MAx! My Bruiser is a little on the plump side too, he just loves to eat more than anything in the whole world!!  I love your siggy too.

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Awwww Thankiess 


i Love chubby chis aswell  lolzz


Max loves to eat.... but i always make sure hes not eating anything thats bad for him


----------

